# General > Pets Corner >  Lost cat

## mon867

Has anyone come across my cat in the last 2 days, Lynegar/Gillock area. She is a long haired brown tabby, she hasn't got a collar on but is micro chipped. Her sister is going insane without her so please if anyone has seen her can they get in touch. Any news good or bad appreciated. Thanks. ::  07867 506645

----------


## Liz

I am so very sorry that your cat is missing. :Frown: 

Have you checked with the SSPCA and Cats Protection?

Most cats who go missing have shut in somewhere so, if you haven't done so already, you should check all outbuildings in your area.

Really, really hope you find her safe and well soon.

----------


## mon867

Thanks for your kind concern Liz, the sister has disappeared now too, she was going around wailing and looking for the other cat all the time. I haven't had them very long and had actually rescued them. I will call Balmore and Cat Protection just in case they have turned up but they are both pretty timid and I would be surprised if anyone would catch them very easily. I am even more concerned for them now out in this awful weather. ::

----------


## chaz

Hi Monica, a couple of days ago i saw a strange brown cat up near our roadend, thought it ws mine , stopped the car and called but it ran in to the hedge.When i got home mine was there and this was a darker brown.
 Its a bit far from yours but will keep my eyes peeled now.

----------


## mon867

Great Chaz
I thought I saw one up near the cemetary yesterday but went out and called and there was no sign of it. They are quite light brown like fawn coloured tortie/tabby. I will try to upload a pic but I only have mobile connection so it takes forever. Thanks for ur help.

----------


## upolian

Heres the pics of the cats,

----------


## Liz

Oh I am so sorry that her sister has gone missing now as well but she is probably off looking for her.

I am glad that there has been a sighting. Don't worry about them being out in awful weather. Cats are very clever and will always find a nice dry spot to stay in.
I feed a lot of stray cats and it's amazing how they turn up bone dry on a night of pouring rain.

If they are spotted and you can't get them to come to you I have a humane cat trap you could borrow.

----------


## chaz

Hi , that colour looks like the one i saw its a bit darker than my cat, will leave food out  and see if anything takes it. im often out and about at silly times taking my daughter to work so will give you a txt if i see anything more. x

----------


## luskentyre

I pass through Gillock every morning so will definately keep an eye out.  There are some tips on what you can do on the Cats Protection website which may help

http://www.caithnesscatsprotection.o...ssing_tips.htm

I've also posted the details on the Cats Protection website.  I really hope you have some good news soon.  Please let us know how you get on.

----------


## teenybash

I hope the girls come home and are just being a bit over adventurous.....Keep calling them in your mind,,,,they will hear you.

----------


## mon867

Thanks to you all for your kindness and help with looking for my cats. One has appeared home this evening, Elise, the darker faced one so its good news. I am most surprised she's come back, it was her who went off to begin with. She was covered in those sticky willy things when she got back, am not sure what they're called over here, those ball things,so I spent the evening picking loads of them out of her fur! Just Elan to find now, she's the one in the first picture. I am feeling hopeful she will return now too. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Glad you have had one of the wanderers returned and yes, those sticky willies are a curse....I am constantly picking them out of my cats. At least you have the clue to where they are having their adventures...along the hedgerows where the stickies are......Hope your other furry friend appears soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

Cover the sticky willys in butter and they just slide out.
Plus butter is better if the cats lick the area than vaseline.
Hope the other cat turns up soon.

----------


## luskentyre

Really glad to hear Elise is back - hopefully Elan follows soon!

----------


## mon867

> Cover the sticky willys in butter and they just slide out.
> Plus butter is better if the cats lick the area than vaseline.
> Hope the other cat turns up soon.


Good idea, never thought of that, I guess less painful to pull them off then. I should have put butter on their paws before I let them out to make sure they came back!

Still no sign of Elan yet.

----------


## teenybash

any word of Elan yet? :Smile:

----------


## mon867

Elan has finally turned up! Covered in fleas and stickies. Seems her sister is not so keen on her anymore :: , hissing and growling at each other :: 

Thankyou all very much for keeping a look out for them, much appreciated x

----------


## Liz

So chuffed that Elan has turned up as well! :Grin: 

Maybe Elan has some new scents on her which her sister doesn't like. Sure they'll be fine together again in time.

----------


## Dadie

Oh dear!
Flea and wormer all round.
No point only doing one.. they will share the nasties!
And butter.....
But give them time too get used to each other again... they might come round soon!

----------


## luskentyre

That's great news that they're both back!  Hopefully they'll settle down together soon.

----------


## Jovi

Glad to hear your wanderers have returned,good news  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Awe happy news......the girls will soon settle again....minus jumping and wriggly friends. :Smile:

----------

